
Neanderthals Fashioned 'Jewelry' Out of Animal Teeth and Shells - diodorus
http://www.livescience.com/56268-neanderthals-made-jewelry-beads.html
======
jbuzbee
Seems a bit condescending to put Jewelry in quotes when the study the article
talks about is specifically saying that Neanderthals did create jewelry.

~~~
hownottowrite
Yes. I'm not sure the author understood the subject. There is plenty of
evidence that Neanderthals made and wore jewelry. The study was about
Châtelperronian industry in particular not jewelry in general.

------
veritas213
Ancient bling.

The more things change, the more they stay the same.

~~~
leviathan
Except there weren't any animal rights activists crying out for a boycott.

~~~
unclenoriega
I don't think we can really blame the Neanderthals for that. Killing animals
was likely viewed differently due to its necessity then. Plus, a lot of the
protests now are due to industrial practices and sustainability issues that
didn't exist then.

